# NBA Championship



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Who is going to win the NBA Championship?

Celtics FTW!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Paul Pierce is seriously due for a championship. Dudes been my favourite for so long, and I don't even watch Basketball.

Kobe's far too selfish, he can do without a win,.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Celtics all the way since they are due for the trophy plus they have a whole stacked roster not just one guy that scores 80 points.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I picked LA before I remember that my favorite player ever is playing for the Celtics. So I change my vote to Boston.

Edit: I don't really follow NBA btw.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope Los Angeles wins, Pau Gasol the first spanish player to ever win a NBA ring sounds good to me :thumb02:.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

burton_o6 said:


> Edit: I don't really follow NBA btw.



I don't really either, but this is like reliving the classic games from the old days when it was Celtics and Lakers all the time. So I will watch this series.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kobe's really changed, especially this year a little bit into the season. He still scores a lot, but he really isn't selfish anymore. He dishes out the ball a ton and has damn impressive assist numbers. This is coming from a guy who absolutely hated and despised Kobe not more than a year ago too.

This championship is crazy. So much talent on both sides of the ball. However, I think the chemistry that the Lakers have built up with each other will propel them to the win. The Celtics haven't looked that great in the playoffs whereas the Lakers have been unstoppable. Too bad too, since I think the Celtics have more talent, just not enough chemistry.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Of course the Lakers are going to win. I'm from LA county, I have the inside scoop.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess I will root for the Lakers to win because then it makes the Spurs look better since they will have been knocked out by the champs.


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

celtics went to a game 7 with the hawks
THE HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

plazzman said:


> KG~! is seriously due for a championship. Dudes been my favourite for so long, and I don't even watch Basketball.
> 
> Kobe's far too selfish, he can do without a win,.


I'm diggin the Celtics, the Lakers will fade. These dudes are determined to get this done, but the Celtics bench < Lakers bench.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol like the switch up you did, and yes, KG is most due, but I've always been a Pierce fan.

Shit, I don't or have never even watched basketball really...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

KG could never handle Duncan when it came to the playoffs.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Duncan's supporting cast/coaching > Garnett's in Minnesota


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Too bad too, since I think the Celtics have more talent, just not enough chemistry.


I disagree, even without the big three on the floor the 
2nd unit still plays well enough together to hold the lead or rally. I remember back in January and February when at least two of the big three were always down, and at the end of the season when the three were sitting out to avoid injuries, the reserves held their own.:thumb02:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Lakers are going to take a split in Boston then sweep there homecourt to win 4-1 and become NBA Champs.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

The Celtics won but it was a close game until like halfway through the 3rd. The Lakers missed a lot of easy shots and the free throws were terrible. I'm not sold on the Celtics even though they made a better hustle in the end of the game, I still think the Lakers are going to come back and win.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Duncan's supporting cast/coaching > Garnett's in Minnesota


KG couldn't defend Duncan and spent way too much energy trying so he sucked it up on the offensive end as well.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MLS said:


> KG couldn't defend Duncan and spent way too much energy trying so he sucked it up on the offensive end as well.


errr. Duncan's not with the Lakers.:thumb02:


----------

